# [OFF] gmail

## marvin rouge

je sais pas si vous avez vu  ce thread  ou il y a des invitations pour gmail qui trainent.

Je viens de recevoir des invits. Bref, pour ceux que ca interesse, laissez votre adresse mail ci dessous (pas de PM svp).

j'en aurai que pour les 3 premiers qui postent ...

+

----------

## sebweb

sebweb AT nerim.net

Merci

----------

## sebweb

merci bien

----------

## laharl

 *marvin rouge wrote:*   

> je sais pas si vous avez vu 
> 
> Je viens de recevoir des invits. Bref, pour ceux que ca interesse, laissez votre adresse mail ci dessous (pas de PM svp).
> 
> +

 

************************

MerciLast edited by laharl on Thu Sep 16, 2004 1:52 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Adrien

Hello!!

adrien_richard AT hotmail.com

et merci au fait  :Smile:   :Wink: 

----------

## Trevoke

Faites peter les PM ici, j'en ai une douzaine  :Cool: 

----------

## Adrien

 *Quote:*   

> Faites peter les PM ici, j'en ai une douzaine 

 

C quoi un PM?????   :Rolling Eyes: 

 :Smile: 

----------

## yoyo

 *Adrien wrote:*   

> C quoi un PM?????   

 C'est la même chose qu'un MP mais en anglais ...   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## marvin rouge

@ adrien et laharl : regardez vos mails

fini pour moi. j'en ai pas plus.

PM = private message

----------

## Trevoke

Oui bon 'scusez moi hein je connais pas le dialecte francophone internaute  :Smile: 

----------

## Trevoke

Donc oui je me repete et excusez le double post:

Envoyez-moi un PM (message prive) si vous voulez une invitation..

Mais donnez-moi votre addresse email dans le PM!  :Smile: 

----------

## scout

[Off]C'est bien les emails à gmail ?

Moi j'ai mon propre système de courier (antispam tmda+tmda-cgi , postfix comme serveur et thunderbird pour lire et retrouver les mails) et je vois pas trop l'intérêt de gmail. Pouvez vous éclairer ma lanterne ?

----------

## Trevoke

D'abord le suckage...

- c'est webmail.

Ensuite ce qui est bien.

- Interface facile a utiliser

- Groupe automatiquement les conversations (tant que c'est RE: <sujet>)

- 1 giga d'espace pour sauvegarder tes emails

- offre des filtres comme spam-filter, te laisse creer des labels customs pour les emails.. Plein de petits trucs cool pour pas completement demolir ton inbox si tu utilises beaucoup l'email.

----------

## jpwalker

Merci Trevoke   :Wink: 

----------

## yoyo

Merci Trevoke   :Wink: 

----------

## scout

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> - Groupe automatiquement les conversations (tant que c'est RE: <sujet>)

 

ah oui c'est bien ça !

par contre pour le reste j'ai déja  :Smile: 

----------

## Trevoke

Allez les enfants on s'active il m'en reste que 7  :Smile: 

----------

## bassman_fr

va voir là et vérifie que c pas un bon vieux spam

http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/Comptes_Gmail_Attention_au_Phishing.htm

si c'en est pas je suis preneur...

----------

## b-douze

 *scout wrote:*   

>  *Trevoke wrote:*   - Groupe automatiquement les conversations (tant que c'est RE: <sujet>) 
> 
> ah oui c'est bien ça !
> 
> par contre pour le reste j'ai déja 

 

Thunderbird aussi il peut grouper les mail par conversations   :Wink: 

----------

## Trevoke

Nope c'en est pas, tu vois bien tous les merci  :Wink: 

Envoie-moi un PM avec ton addresse email et je t'envoie l'invitation..

Toutes celles-ci sont fournies automatiquement par Gmail, j'ai rien demande.

----------

## bassman_fr

ok desole c'etait juste au cas ou !!

----------

## watcha

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Allez les enfants on s'active il m'en reste que 7 

 

Merci   :Cool: 

----------

## Trevoke

M'en reste 5 ou 6 la..

----------

## Trevoke

Me reste 3 invitations  :Smile: 

----------

## zdra

bon allé hop 

x_claessens [at] skynet [dot] be

Merci  :Very Happy: 

----------

## =DvD=

Hi! I had gmail with the huge topic that now is closed, but i have to pay my due  :Wink: 

So i searched for someone needing the gmail invite on the forums, and i found this.

So, if you need, i have two invites!!

And please speak italian or english with me.

----------

## gim

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> - Groupe automatiquement les conversations (tant que c'est RE: <sujet>)

 

Infamie !!

On groupe pas les mail par "Subject: Re: <Subject>" !! 

Les gens civilisés groupent leurs messages par "In-Reply-To: <Message-Id>", et a défaut par "References: <Message-Id> <Message-Id> ..." !! Ils les remplissent correctement aussi !

Je déteste les mails dans lequels les headers "In-Reply-To:" et "References:" sont remplis avec n'importe quoi  :Evil or Very Mad: .

```
D'abord le suckage...

- c'est webmail. 
```

C'est déja trop pour moi... Mais t'es sûr que t'en a pas oublié ?  :Rolling Eyes: 

Pour info, ils ralent chez gmail si on utilise systématiquement un crytage pour tous les mails envoyés/recus ?

... Ah merde.. je suis con, avec leur webmail, c'est meme pas possible de faire ça...

/me qui ne vendra pas sa vie privée.

----------

## timfreeman

Je ne parle pas français, excuse mon français.  Voici un certain gmail invite.  Ils continuent à donner loin ainsi beaucoup invite, ne peut pas se débarasser d'eux assez rapidement.

https://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-a4cb00001b-3802c9c2f6-024c2b3499

https://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-a4cb00001b-b402a44639-29d03e63a0

https://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-a4cb00001b-525abfa8e1-3e5bef6f24

https://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-a4cb00001b-b6c5f77b86-4ad74d506a

----------

## Ti momo

Merci j'en ai pris 1   :Smile:  Et une amie aussi elle te remercie aussi   :Wink: 

Ps: Le dernier marche pas déja pris

----------

## b-douze

Jai pris le 3ieme, pour voir a quoi ca ressemble ce GMail... 

Merci.

----------

## mune

Il me reste 6 invitations...

envoyer moi un email :

david.lagace AT gmail.com

Salut

----------

## Intruder

A mon tour, je propose 6 invitations gmail. Pour en profiter, envoyé moi un mail à fabrice.charlier AT gmail DOT com

----------

## Ti momo

Pour ma part j'en ai 2 en trop donc un MP aussi si vous en voulé une

----------

## pjp

Moderators:  PM me if necessary.  Gmail threads are to be locked.  Thanks.

Reference:  anyone want gmail?

Apologies to all for the English.

----------

